# Care for copper cookware



## 2dogsmom (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a set of calphalon tri-ply copper cookware and find it impossible to obtain the bright, shiny finish they had prior to the first use. I clean them with the calphalon cream polish, then quickly dry them to avoid spotting, however, the next day I notice darker swirl marks and other discolorations. I hang them on a pot rack rather than storing in a cabinet; would being exposed to the air make a difference? I would appreciate any tips/advice. p.s. I've also tried brasso and find the same disappointing results.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 11, 2004)

I am currently testing a set of copper bottomed tri-ply cookware for a review later on. The care manual stated that this discoloration is normal. Just for the heck ooof it I tried barkeeper's Friend on the copper. Came out nice!


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 11, 2004)

*copper care*

isn't barkeeper's friend abrasive?  i sure don't want to scratch a set of $500 cookware!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 12, 2004)

2dogsmom;
   Yes it is mildly abrasive about like using baking soda. But for heavy oxidation you either need abrasive or acid. I will try lemon juice and vinegar next and let you know how THEY do.


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 12, 2004)

bubbagourmet--
ok--let me know how it works for you.
the calphalon cream does do a good job with the oxidation (they look good as new after i rinse them) , however, it's a few hours after i have dried the piece that i notice the color turning darker (a dull, darker copper rather than the bright, shiny copper).  anyway, let me know how the lemon juice works and thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

I have rubbed my copper with ketchup, let it sit for about 5 to 10 minutes, then washed off.  I guess that would be the "acid"


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

i am trying the ketchup trick right now-i'll let you know how it turns out.  (i just hope my dogs do not realize there is a "tasty" saucepan sitting on the counter)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2004)

How did it turn out 2dogsmom - the curious want to know???  8)


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

actually, really well.  this pan was not severly oxidized liked they usually are after cooking, so i will have to try with one that is.


----------

